# on the waiting list for apprentice



## jaeareisin (Dec 23, 2012)

so after my interview i logged on my score was 82 i have 121 people above me and 28 people with same score what are my chances of actual getting in im in los angeles ca. ETI local 11 is where im applying at.....They said we first have a boot camp class what is this?


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I think that may be too low to be competitive, unless the demand for electricians increases dramatically. I recommend getting interviewed again. This may take a year and have additional requirements, I would ask.


----------



## Dwight110112 (Feb 17, 2013)

I had my test in August, interviewed in November and I got called out on Thursday. I start boot camp next week. I had a score of *84* and was # 30 on the list with 21 people with the same score, per update of Jan 28. I wouldn't sweat it, but because the list is dynamic, and there are 5 more tests this year, just keep your fingers crossed no one scores better than your 82. Good luck.


----------



## Dwight110112 (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh and boot camp is orientation, first aid, cpr, osha 10, hand tool reviews and videos of people getting electrocuted.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Dwight110112 said:


> Oh and boot camp is orientation, first aid, cpr, osha 10, hand tool reviews and videos of people getting electrocuted.


About how many apprentice do they take per class?


----------



## Punch (Jan 26, 2012)

M.A.R said:


> About how many apprentice do they take per class?


Out of my local its been around 60/yr but were are already down to half that . Our second year class has about 12 people and that's counting 3 that were placed in 2nd year


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Punch said:


> Out of my local its been around 60/yr but were are already down to half that . Our second year class has about 12 people and that's counting 3 that were placed in 2nd year


Wow, so not many make to second year?
Is because of the work?


----------



## Punch (Jan 26, 2012)

Combination of work in our area or and grades. Some of the guys in my class haven't worked in months just due to not a lot of construction going on and whatever is going on in non union work it seems like. 1st year isn't hard, but you at least have to pay some what attention and do your homework. You only need an 80 to pass first year . What helped me is I've aced all the test so far and now that we are in to more complicated material I can afford to have a hiccup or two.


----------



## Dwight110112 (Feb 17, 2013)

Boot camps are only called when there is an industry demand. When the contractors have put in calls to the hall, and there are not enough apprentices to fill those jobs. So the class all depends on the current demand. I have inquired to Brett about this before and was told 10-50. What was your interview score?


----------

